# INFP as main character



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Tobias Andre Andersen said:


> Can anyone recommend a good movie/anime where the main character (Or other character near the main character) is an INFP, preferably a type 4/5?


American Beauty: Jane (IxFP)
Six Feet Under: Nate (INFP)... he's more of a 9, though.
Claire (same show) might be an INFP as well; I think she is definitely a strong 4w5.
Road to Perdition: Mike Jr might be INFP (his dad Mike Sr is an ISTJ)


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

RAMBO. Nah, jk jk. Edward Scissorhands. Pretty INFPish.


----------



## tierranranfar (Feb 10, 2011)

Chuck from Chuck is an INFP


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Valentina the Great said:


> I think Ashitaka from Princess Mononoke could well be an INFP. But I haven't seen it for a while so I can't say for sure.


I've seen Ashitaka typed as an infj... I would agree with ixfj in general. I think Princess Mononoke is more along the Fi type lines (a TJ or FP).

I can't really think of any infp main characters off the top of my head...


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Darner said:


> Amelie Poulain.


She's more often typed INFJ, but as an INFP, I reeeeeally relate to her. 

I think we had a thread in the INFP forum resurface recently that was about this....so to repeat a few from there:

The Brothers Bloom - Penelope
Jane Eyre
My So Called Life (TV show) - Angela 
Swingers - Mike (probably an ISFP though)
Ghost World - Seymour, maybe Enid (INxP)
Before Sunrise/Sunset - Celine (NFP anyway)
The Science of Sleep - Stephan & Stephanie


----------



## KoolAid Cult (May 26, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> Ghost World - Seymour, maybe Enid (INxP)


Seymour didn't quite strike me as an INFP. Could've been though. He was definitely an introvert and probably intuitive.


----------



## tierranranfar (Feb 10, 2011)

I think Mona Grey in An Invisible Sign is an INFP as well.


----------



## Riy (Apr 1, 2010)

Tobias Andre Andersen said:


> Can anyone recommend a good movie/anime where the main character (Or other character near the main character) is an INFP, preferably a type 4/5?
> 
> Virtual cookies in huge batches, come grab one.


From what I heard, Lucy from elfen lied is a broken INFP, not sure on type though.


----------



## Nienna (Jun 22, 2011)

Tobias Andre Andersen said:


> Can anyone recommend a good movie/anime where the main character (Or other character near the main character) is an INFP, preferably a type 4/5?
> 
> Virtual cookies in huge batches, come grab one.


Sakaki and "Osaka" from the anime Azumanga Daioh are INFPs. I don't know about their enneagram, though. :mellow:


----------



## Valentina the Great (Jun 22, 2011)

susurration said:


> I've seen Ashitaka typed as an infj... I would agree with ixfj in general. I think Princess Mononoke is more along the Fi type lines (a TJ or FP).
> 
> I can't really think of any infp main characters off the top of my head...


I disagree. It's very difficult to see Ashitaka as an INFJ, or any IxxJ type. At the beginning of the film, when he's told he needs to leave his village, he seems totally unfazed by this. A judging type would fear the unknown at least a little, and feel very uncomfortable with the sudden massive change in their life - but not Ashitaka! He's confronted with new experiences and places throughout the film, and he just goes with it. He's Fi dominant for sure.

Yes, I think San would be ISFP.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Valentina the Great said:


> I disagree. It's very difficult to see Ashitaka as an INFJ, or any IxxJ type. At the beginning of the film, when he's told he needs to leave his village, he seems totally unfazed by this. A judging type would fear the unknown at least a little, and feel very uncomfortable with the sudden massive change in their life - but not Ashitaka! He's confronted with new experiences and places throughout the film, and he just goes with it. He's Fi dominant for sure.
> 
> Yes, I think San would be ISFP.


I can definitely see what you're saying, but I can't help but see a difference in feeling between Ashitaka and San. 

I think you could alternatively view his acceptance of his fate (estrangement from the community), as an acceptance of the tradition of his culture. I think he has an FJ approach to people and values (always doing something to save another person; san or his villiage), as opposed to San who will readily go against anything or anyone in a fight for her deepest values (the protection of her 'mother' and the forest). Ashitaka has the strength yet warmth and the people oriented values commonly seen in ixfjs', and monoke the 'outside appearance of coldness but deep values' of the Fi type. They appear to be motivated by a different source. Not sure about San, but I can see Ixfp.


----------



## Valentina the Great (Jun 22, 2011)

susurration said:


> I can definitely see what you're saying, but I can't help but see a difference in feeling between Ashitaka and San.
> 
> I think you could alternatively view his acceptance of his fate (estrangement from the community), as an acceptance of the tradition of his culture. I think he has an FJ approach to people and values (always doing something to save another person; san or his villiage), as opposed to San who will readily go against anything or anyone in a fight for her deepest values (the protection of her 'mother' and the forest). Ashitaka has the strength yet warmth and the people oriented values commonly seen in ixfjs', and monoke the 'outside appearance of coldness but deep values' of the Fi type. They appear to be motivated by a different source. Not sure about San, but I can see Ixfp.


Well, as I say, I haven't seen the film in a while. It's difficult to type film characters, even more than in books, because you can't really get to know a character properly in 2 hrs. I think that's why people always type the same characters so differently. But whatever personality type Ashitaka and San turn out to be, I think we can agree they're both fantastic.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Valentina the Great said:


> Well, as I say, I haven't seen the film in a while. It's difficult to type film characters, even more than in books, because you can't really get to know a character properly in 2 hrs. I think that's why people always type the same characters so differently. But whatever personality type Ashitaka and San turn out to be, I think we can agree they're both fantastic.


Certainly, and I agree on all your points. 

I think Miyazaki has a bias towards 'well developed' and "light" Feeling and NF characters in particular which might be helpful in trying to analyse the characters in his films.


----------



## SweetieDee (Jun 20, 2010)

The entire movie "Wonder Boys," (2000) starring Michael Douglas, Robert Downey, Jr., Tobey Maguire, and Frances McDormand gives off a huge INFP vibe. If you haven't seen that movie yet, you definitely need to watch it as soon as possible because it is beyond awesome and intriguing. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Valentina the Great (Jun 22, 2011)

susurration said:


> Certainly, and I agree on all your points.
> 
> I think Miyazaki has a bias towards 'well developed' and "light" Feeling and NF characters in particular which might be helpful in trying to analyse the characters in his films.


I've always seen Hayao Miyazaki himself as a great example of an INFP. He's one of my favourite directors. I wish there was an INTP director that came anywhere close.

PS: I think we're starting to turn this thread into a Miyazaki Appreciation Society now haha.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Valentina the Great said:


> I've always seen Hayao Miyazaki himself as a great example of an INFP. He's one of my favourite directors. I wish there was an INTP director that came anywhere close.
> 
> PS: I think we're starting to turn this thread into a Miyazaki Appreciation Society now haha.


Intp directors.... I can't think off the top of my head... but based on how the themes are treated in their films... David Fincher perhaps? the coen brothers? Hitchcock? I would say maybe Aronofsky but I get the sense he's an Ni-dom (an infj likely). 

And that's not so bad to turn it into a fan club!


----------



## ozu (Apr 28, 2011)

Valentina the Great said:


> And how about the girl from Lost In Translation? (Can't remember her name).


I got more of an INTP vibe from Charlotte, and an INFP one from Bob. Either way, it's defs a movie about Fi. So cuteeeee I always cry.

The Doctor from Dr Who is very Ne. xNxP; fill in the blanks for specific incarnations. As I've only watched from the reboot, I can make cases for 9 being ENFP, 10 being ENxP (I prefer to think he's F, Fi being Russell T. Davies' favorite all the time), and 11 being xNTP, switching I to E between the last two seasons.


----------



## Valentina the Great (Jun 22, 2011)

ozu said:


> I got more of an INTP vibe from Charlotte, and an INFP one from Bob. Either way, it's defs a movie about Fi. So cuteeeee I always cry.
> 
> The Doctor from Dr Who is very Ne. xNxP; fill in the blanks for specific incarnations. As I've only watched from the reboot, I can make cases for 9 being ENFP, 10 being ENxP (I prefer to think he's F, Fi being Russell T. Davies' favorite all the time), and 11 being xNTP, switching I to E between the last two seasons.


I did wonder about her being an INTP (as I am one). But I don't think we'd phone a friend after seeing some monks chanting and cry about "not feeling anything".  Do you?

I've only been watching Doctor Who since David Tennant started so that's why I don't see much of an F vibe. I'd agree on the last two being INTP and ENTP.


EDIT: It would be so much easier to type him if they didn't have so many different writers writing different episodes!


----------



## ozu (Apr 28, 2011)

Valentina the Great said:


> I did wonder about her being an INTP (as I am one). But I don't think we'd phone a friend after seeing some monks chanting and cry about "not feeling anything".


I'd thought about that, yeah. Defs a super F comment. She might be an INFP who hasn't woken up to her Fi yet, and the movie is her spiritual journey. She's making it about a religious service though, so it could also be an inferor-Fe-panic comment. Everyone else around her is all vibrant and alive, and Charlotte is an island. She spends a large part of the movie torn about what/how to feel about things. Either way, a sympathetic, observant, clever INxP girl. Character types are fluid.


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

Luke Skywalker (Star Wars,) Frodo Baggins (LotR,) Peter Parker (in the Spiderman movies, anyway) Daniel Jackson (Stargate SG1) JD (Scrubs.) I also agree about Hamlet and Albert from I <3 Huckabees.

I kinda specialise in looking up male INFPs cos I feel we go overlooked. 

I think there are a lot of INFP main characters in fiction cos the hero archetype of "The Lost Prince" is so very INFP. Pretty much any story involving this type (unimpressive, unassuming misfit is heralded by a mysterious mentor-figure and taken to another realm where they uncover their destiny as some kinda world-saver or prophecy fulfiller) will have an INFP main character, or a character who displays INFP-like traits and behaviour even if not expressly INFP. (Think Harry Potter, an ISFP but imbued with strong Intuitive traits at times.)


----------



## SnnyYellow (Jun 18, 2010)

Anne (Anne of Green Gables)
I've read that somewhere. 
Perhaps Alice from Alice in Wonderland? Or the main character from Catcher in the Rye. My INFP friend really likes them and they may be similar?


----------



## wikitiki10 (Jun 26, 2011)

I think Peter Parker from Spiderman is in INFP. He is usually late to class (P), he is driven by his emotions to protect his friends/lovers/family, and because he is more nerdy as most intuitives are kind of nerdy. Lacking Sensing he is quite clumsy in the beginning and he has flashes of intuition. Sorry if the Intuition part was vague... haven't seen it in a while.


----------



## lothweneriniel (Jun 20, 2011)

SweetieDee said:


> The entire movie "Wonder Boys," (2000) starring Michael Douglas, Robert Downey, Jr., Tobey Maguire, and Frances McDormand gives off a huge INFP vibe. If you haven't seen that movie yet, you definitely need to watch it as soon as possible because it is beyond awesome and intriguing. I highly recommend it.


I love this movie so much. My INTP boyfriend enjoyed it as well, but from a writerly vantage point. I was really in love with James when I was a teenager. Which reminds me, I've not seen it in a long time, but was the guy from Cider House Rules INFP? I read somewhere that peter parker was as well. I've no idea if it was true.


----------



## kateykinz (Nov 19, 2009)

I believe the current Dr Who is INFJ actually - his cleverness seems Ni-Ti and his love of the human race and his want for harmony is Fe.


----------



## kateykinz (Nov 19, 2009)

In answer to the original question - probable INFP characters:

Edward Dalton in Daybreakers
Gordie in Stand By Me
Tom in 500 Days of Summer
Joel in Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Oscar in Let the Right One In
Todd in Dead Poet's Society
Guy (unamed) in Once


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Some more to add:

Into the wild? maybe...
Nausicaa from Nausicaa and the valley of the wind (not a type 4 I think)
Harry from Requiem for a Dream, might be ISFP though.
Amir from The Kite Runner (you might want to read the book first)
Waking Life is interesting, it's not so much about the main charachter but definitely a movie an INFP would like.
Perhaps Tereza from Unbearable Lightness of Being. I'd recommend reading the book first though.

I'd recommend movies by David Lynch, Alejandro Gonzalez Inarritu and Darren Aranofsky.
If you enjoyed Pan's Labarynth you might as well enjoy The Orphanage.

And isn't Christopher Nolan an INTP director?


----------



## Invidia (Feb 26, 2011)

Has anyone here seen the film "Paper Man"? If so, do you think Richard Dunn (Jeff Daniel's character) is an INFP?


----------



## SlightlyAddicted (Jul 7, 2011)

Barry (Adam Sandler) In "Punch Drunk Love"

Tom in "500 Days Of Summer"


----------



## AntiPro (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't know a good movie, but I think the main character from Marquis De Sade's "Justine" (book) could be one. Definitely a must-read, if you can stick it out until the end .


----------



## AntiPro (Jul 8, 2011)

Actually, there's a movie as well, though I haven't seen it: Marquis De Sade: Justine (1969), directed by Jesús Franco.


----------



## TalentTechnologies (Jul 14, 2011)

Sam in I am Sam


----------

